# Simple Fermentation DIY, CO2 producing setup



## khordes (Jun 3, 2009)

So yeah, I just finished making my Homemade CO2 Setup and so far It is looking SHWEEET! I am using the fermentation method and it looks like it works great! I made a bubbler for the tops of the bottles to prevent bacteria from getting into there and see results, then from the 2L bottle the 5mm tubing runs gingerly around the plants for optimal use of the CO2...
I Got PiCS of everything and the final setup here in the album.
Stuff that you need...
- 2L pop bottle +2caps
- 3" of 1 1/4" Clear Vinyl Tubing (something with a bit of stretch)
- 1.5m of 5mm tubing
- 15ml Yeast (I used dry bakers yeast but apparently Champaign yeast is the best)/ 480ml Sugar/ 2L Water[FONT=&quot]
- drill with bits
- epoxy (waterproof)

To make the Bubbler on top: 
-cut the 1 1/4" tubing to about 2.5" in length. 
-Drill 5-6 super tiny holes (1/32" - 1/16") through one cap and one 5mm or 7/32" hole through the other, clean them all out and set aside.
-Soak the Tube in boiling water for 2-3 minutes, so it will have a little stretch to fit around the bottle caps.
-Push the bottle caps into the tube and stretch the tube around until flush with the bottom of the base of the cap.
-Let harden for couple hrs...
-Fin. Set aside...

To Make the Fermentation Mixture:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warm the 2l in a pot on the stove and dissolve the 480ml sugar, stirring constantly, as soon as all of the sugar is dissolved take it off the heat. Stick a thermometer in the sugar-water solution and let it cool to [/FONT]38°[FONT=&quot] C, this is the optimal temperature for yeast to activate, too hot will kill the yeast![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Add the 15ml of yeast, stirring constantly, until it mostly looks dissolved.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Let the mixture activate for half-hour to an hour before poured into the bottle.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Clean up a pop bottle with soap and water, bleach if you really want and make sure it is really well rinsed out. Add the fermentation solution to your newly cleaned out pop bottle almost to the top, probably 1.8L total, fill the bubbler from the bigger holed side and quickly screw it on to the top of the 2L without squeezing the bottle (it will suck all of the water out of your bubbler) you should notice small bubbles start to come through, that is the CO2, stick your 5mm hose through the hole, not into the water, just above the surface of the water; and wrap the other end (poked with small holes) around your plants. Now you have CO2! CHEAP![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]***This Solution will last about 1week at optimal production, after that you can choose to either add more sugar to keep the yeast going or replace the fermentation mixture; if no more bubbles appear after the sugar has been added a second time then the yeast has been killed by the by-product of the co2 production, alcohol. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]***THE FIRST MIXTURE does not need to be re-warmed for the addition of extra sugar![/FONT]


----------



## grow space (Jun 9, 2009)

thanx bro 4 a great post.
keep up the good work...


----------



## Hairy Bob (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work, looks almost professional! +rep


----------



## KonKRETE (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting a pic with it too!


----------



## khordes (Jun 10, 2009)

Adding a Second Bottle, after that, you can add as many as you need






The Bubblers for the top






All the stuff to make the Fermentation mixture and some mixture cooling down.






My Little 1wk old plants with my co2 setup running gingerly around them, so happy!






The Bubbler Unit.






All the non-perishable supplies.


All these pics are also in the album! Cheers!


----------



## KonKRETE (Jun 10, 2009)

this has inspired me to build one. with only what i have at my house here. Ill post pic when im done.


----------



## khordes (Jun 11, 2009)

KonKRETE said:


> this has inspired me to build one. with only what i have at my house here. Ill post pic when im done.


Awesome! Look forward to the inspired pics! Cheers mang!


----------



## khordes (Jun 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *DrGreenFinger*
> _how does co2 affect the quality?_




Well... In photosynthesis, the manufacturing of "food" (carbohydrates) is done with Water, Light energy, co2 and Chlorophyll. Chlorophyll(the plant materia that gives the plant its green color) converts co2, water, and light energy into carbohydrates and oxygen(for us!) 

SO... According to how all plants actually work... the benifits would be more "food" for the plants with a higher concentration of co2! 
The carbohytdrates are used in all funtions of the plant including stem, leaf, flower and root growth. 
SO... It would make better buds, healthier plants and overall better quality.

Cheers!


----------



## Hairy Bob (Jun 11, 2009)

khordes said:


> Well... In photosynthesis, the manufacturing of "food" (carbohydrates) is done with Water, Light energy, co2 and Chlorophyll. Chlorophyll(the plant materia that gives the plant its green color) converts co2, water, and light energy into carbohydrates and oxygen(for us!)
> 
> SO... According to how all plants actually work... the benifits would be more "food" for the plants with a higher concentration of co2!
> The carbohytdrates are used in all funtions of the plant including stem, leaf, flower and root growth.
> ...


That's half the story. For co2 to make a marked increase in the rate of photosynthesis, other factors (light, water, nutrients etc) have to be at near optimum levels. 
If the plant isn't getting enough light, or food, or it's too cold, then adding co2 is unlikely to improve the situation.
Other than that small omission, spot on!


----------



## +GROWTH (Jun 13, 2009)

sweet post!! thanks on a budget this will help!!


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Thought I would add my version. I used a recipe of 6cups of water, 3/4cups of sugar, 1/4tsp of yeast. This system is a 2x 1-gal system that separates the co2 inside a 1 gal, and dual output to two nasal cannulas.


----------



## nic949 (Jun 24, 2009)

So easy and simple, I'm fer sher gonna make a couple of them for my closet grow. 

Off to Home Depot for supplies. Would they have the clear vinyl tubing there? I'd be nice to only have drive to one place.

Grow on
-Nic


----------



## nic949 (Jun 27, 2009)

Made a couple of these bad boys and threw them into the room yesterday and hooked them to some tubing that is draped on top and around my CFL's. Here are some pics.

Grow on
-Nic


----------



## khordes (Jul 4, 2009)

nic949 said:


> Made a couple of these bad boys and threw them into the room yesterday and hooked them to some tubing that is draped on top and around my CFL's. Here are some pics.
> 
> Grow on
> -Nic
> ...



Nice, thats gorgeous! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## wowtestdrive (Oct 4, 2009)

GREAT post. When you add the 2nd bottle would that make it last longer or just add more CO2?


----------



## texashustle (Oct 5, 2009)

Not trying to knock your idea or anything but I heard these dont work. I was really excited about trying these at 1st but after hearing they dont do much, I lost interest. I have an oscillating fan going 24/7, wont that just push the c02 out of my tent?


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 17, 2010)

texashustle said:


> Not trying to knock your idea or anything but I heard these dont work. I was really excited about trying these at 1st but after hearing they dont do much, I lost interest. I have an oscillating fan going 24/7, wont that just push the c02 out of my tent?


\

I've been reading tons of these DIY fermentation-method CO2 generation threads and unfortunately I have yet to find a before and after ppm reading on a setup _with_ adequate ventilation. I really want to find one.

Really, the problem is that most people who are in the market for a DIY fermentation system are running a micro to mini grow and hence probably have 1. 24/7 ventilation 2. a setup that is infeasible for a major CO2 setup 3. a tight budget 4. (hence) no $$ for a ppm meter. The people with a ppm meter have a tank CO2 system and thus are not making little fermentation vessels. It's a double-edged sword.  maybe someday someone will do a real experiment to test this


----------



## macrael (Feb 17, 2010)

nice when i first started i used one bottle like you with out the bubbler , then me always thinking ( not always a good thang lol) i started to make three 2l bottles then i stumbled opon a 5 gal barrel and needless to say i started to think even more and added an air pump ! i didn t post pics cause wife keeps deleting them but i did post a cheap drawing of my doing in the same forum called co2 generator im not trying to hyjack but nice too see that great minds do think alike i was wondering if your bubbler does anything for the smell ??? i have my 5 gal barrel out side my closet and smell through the house unless i close the door and open the window>.


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 17, 2010)

i love it man + rep if you tell me
is the bubbler 1 and 1/4 inner diameter tube?


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 17, 2010)

and are you shaking the bottle ?
or does the mix naturally go into the bubbler?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Feb 17, 2010)

Really, the problem is that most people who are in the market for a DIY fermentation system are running a micro to mini grow and hence probably have 1. 24/7 ventilation 2. a setup that is infeasible for a major CO2 setup 3. a tight budget 4. (hence) no $$ for a ppm meter. The people with a ppm meter have a tank CO2 system and thus are not making little fermentation vessels. It's a double-edged sword.  maybe someday someone will do a real experiment to test this[/QUOTE] 
There is another thread by ninja and if you read the whole thing towards the end someone did test this sugar water setup with a meter. it raised the ppm like 300- 400 with all fans off in a bathroom, which i think would be helpfull for plants. to the original op, are you saying to just drill really small holes in the first cap and does water syat in the chamber? if not i'm gunna just glue my tube in therewithout the chamber.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 19, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Really, the problem is that most people who are in the market for a DIY fermentation system are running a micro to mini grow and hence probably have 1. 24/7 ventilation 2. a setup that is infeasible for a major CO2 setup 3. a tight budget 4. (hence) no $$ for a ppm meter. The people with a ppm meter have a tank CO2 system and thus are not making little fermentation vessels. It's a double-edged sword.  maybe someday someone will do a real experiment to test this


 
There is another thread by ninja and if you read the whole thing towards the end someone did test this sugar water setup with a meter. it raised the ppm like 300- 400 with all fans off in a bathroom, which i think would be helpfull for plants. to the original op, are you saying to just drill really small holes in the first cap and does water syat in the chamber? if not i'm gunna just glue my tube in therewithout the chamber.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I've seen these type of experiments in an enclosed environment, but I have still to see one satisfying my aforementioned parameters--including lots of ventilation. I'm still going to add it to my grow because I certainly don't run the risk of exceeding the 1500 ppm threshold and it certainly cannot do any harm. Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## Marimaschiac (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't remember who said what about them not working, and someone else said there was no way to get an good test, but that is all incorrect. I did the same set up, just a little different, with the 2 liter outside the closet and the bubbler on the inside but before the holed hose running around the plants. The first week was great and then I wanted to test out the champagne yeast and a six molecule dextrose and or sucrose. I couldn't find one. But what I did find was Munstons Carb tabs. So I just used cane sugar with the champagne yeast and dropped in 40 crushed tabs. The result was the carbonator lasted twice as long with a slightly higher output. Within the two weeks if your output levels drop a bit just drop in some more tabs and back up it goes.
As far a way to test your levels, I found a 100 cc hydroponic syrnge that I use to suck up air around the plants and then use glass Co2 meters I found at the local Hydro store. The entire set up for a two week supply and two testers was only 15 dollars! 

I hope this helps someone out there

Victory!


----------



## CyberSecks (Mar 6, 2010)

i may be stoned or i just cant wrap my head around this.
someone explain to me if there is holes on both sides of the bubbler how in the world does water stay in there? 
wouldnt gravity force it right into the bottle
+rep for answer


----------



## gfreeman (Aug 15, 2010)

no because theres gases being made inside the bottle, pushing the water up......lol i dont fucking know.


----------



## Bubbleponic (Aug 15, 2010)

no need for the bubble chamber, also no need to warm up water and sugar. just put water, suger and yeast into any container. shake it vigerously. tube is just used to guide the co2 close to the plants. if useing fresh air no need for this.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 17, 2010)

secretforestgarden said:


> \
> 
> I've been reading tons of these DIY fermentation-method CO2 generation threads and unfortunately I have yet to find a before and after ppm reading on a setup _with_ adequate ventilation. I really want to find one.
> 
> Really, the problem is that most people who are in the market for a DIY fermentation system are running a micro to mini grow and hence probably have 1. 24/7 ventilation 2. a setup that is infeasible for a major CO2 setup 3. a tight budget 4. (hence) no $$ for a ppm meter. The people with a ppm meter have a tank CO2 system and thus are not making little fermentation vessels. It's a double-edged sword.  maybe someday someone will do a real experiment to test this



check this out by desertrat including ppm counts.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/343918-myth-busters-real-truth-co2.html

J


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 17, 2010)

#1 co2 enrichment should only be done in a sealed room. otherwise its a waste (and plants deplete co2 at a rate of 100ppm per hr in a sealed room way faster then a fermentation base generator could produce it)
#2 fermentation is by far the worst way to enrich the air with co2 (complete waste of time and money and a big mess, the amount of surgar and yeast needed to keep the air enriched is way more then those 2, 2ltrs, you would need like 10 of those and would have to change them out every 3-4 days)
#3 you could just suck air from out side a window in to you grow area and get more co2 (a 4in. fan and plastic dryer ducting. in most cities the air outside during rush hour reaches a co2 ppm level of 800-1000 . thats am rush and pm rush- air already has 300- 400 ppms of co2 naturally, so you could waste you money on sugar and yeast or just open a window, because thats where your co2 is heading if your not enriching in a sealed room)


----------



## jondamon (Aug 17, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> #1 co2 enrichment should only be done in a sealed room. otherwise its a waste (and plants deplete co2 at a rate of 100ppm per hr in a sealed room way faster then a fermentation base generator could produce it)
> #2 fermentation is by far the worst way to enrich the air with co2 (complete waste of time and money and a big mess, the amount of surgar and yeast needed to keep the air enriched is way more then those 2, 2ltrs, you would need like 10 of those and would have to change them out every 3-4 days)
> #3 you could just suck air from out side a window in to you grow area and get more co2 (a 4in. fan and plastic dryer ducting. in most cities the air outside during rush hour reaches a co2 ppm level of 800-1000 . thats am rush and pm rush- air already has 300- 400 ppms of co2 naturally, so you could waste you money on sugar and yeast or just open a window, because thats where your co2 is heading if your not enriching in a sealed room)


these are good points desertrat does have to use a shit load of mix to sustain a ppm over 1000.

however i would add that outside ambient Co2 is around 300ppm whereas ambient Co2 levels within the average home are 600ppm so indoor air has a higher ppm count.


J


----------



## twistedwords (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice job, if those out there wanted to they could also do this. Make your own beer and when the beer is fermenting put it in your grow room. Two weeks of CO2 and fresh beer afterwards. Nice job though.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;9ilsYSO7Nio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ilsYSO7Nio[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2012)

Bubbleponic said:


> no need for the bubble chamber, also no need to warm up water and sugar. just put water, suger and yeast into any container. shake it vigerously. tube is just used to guide the co2 close to the plants. if useing fresh air no need for this.


Yes your right you don't need the bubbler but its definitely beneficial and totally worth doing, without the bubbler you run the risk of bacteria getting into the bottle which could kill all the yeast, thus stopping the co2 production, not only that but with the bubbler you know exactly when to change the yeast, sugar & water because you can see when it stops bubbling (producing co2). As for not needing to warm it up, your right but on the same token your wrong, a co2 fermentator kept at 80-90*F will produce more co2 that one kept at 55-70*F, its a known fact that warmth accelerates the fermentation process, too much heat and you'll kill off the yeast, just FYI.


----------



## cc2012 (Oct 6, 2013)

wicked! but what about some follow up Info? Did it increase Yield? still wanna build 1


----------



## growerofsmokies (Oct 8, 2013)

Sheez, here is a good recipe for making co2. Use a 5 gallon bucket an fill one third with sweet feed or crack corn, add a couple bags of sugar an your prefer yeast, really cheap just go down to your local beer store an buy a big bag of yeast! Heat up your water an pour sugar into water, let water cool an add that to your 5 gallon bucket with your crack corn or sweet feed, leave a little room at top an now place couple of teaspoons of yeast to bucket. Place your lid on bucket an have your bubble hole with bubbler place in, about 1 dollar at the beer store. Now when it stops bubbling simply cook the mash add more sugar when done cooking let it cool place your cooked wash or mash back in bucket an put lid back on an place it back in your room, do enough buckets that can suffice your needs on moonshine an your golden! 

Now your cooking! You get plenty of Co2 plus a lot of moonshine to boot! If you don't like to drink it or sell it, with the right still (reflux) simply convert your automobile to flex fuel an run your car on it! In fact you can even get a free easy to get federal license that allows you to make up to 10 thousand gallon of fuel this way, keep it legal people!


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 8, 2013)

I know nothing about useing CO2 in a grow 

but CO2 tank refils are fairly cheap , Food grade CO2 200lbs tank refill is about 120$, Non food grade would be around 1/3 of that price


----------



## growerofsmokies (Oct 8, 2013)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> I know nothing about useing CO2 in a grow
> 
> but CO2 tank refils are fairly cheap , Food grade CO2 200lbs tank refill is about 120$, Non food grade would be around 1/3 of that price


Yea, not sure how long that will last an still a waste unless you have a sealed room! I been growing for awhile an still don't have the desire to run a sealed grow room, fresh air is the key!


----------

